# One more question...light



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

When should I start with the added light? Here in New York we have lost 1 hour in the morning and 1 hour in the evening. I'd like them to keep laying all winter if possible? Jen


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Its already getting dark early here too in Upper MI. Hate that part of fall/winter arrival. I have led string of Christmas lights up for the girls right now & turned on until around 8 p.m. when I head in for the night. When I have time Sunday, I'll get the outdoor timer set back up. The led are so cheap to run and more fire hazard safe. I have mine strung up around the center ceiling panel so they can't peck at them. They never have tried to peck at them, but figure no sense in tempting them either.  Anyway, they still get about 8 - 10 hours of night time even when I do turn the lights on. They need adequate hours of dark too. Oh the things we do for our feather babies hey.


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

I myself don't believe light keeps them laying. But I know a lot who do. Only time I use a light is for chicks to keep them warm. Once they get full feathers they are on they're own. Keeping them well fed is what get eggs for me during the winter. But I free range all year. I know they eat some wild plants but I don't know what.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Its already getting dark early here too in Upper MI. Hate that part of fall/winter arrival. I have led string of Christmas lights up for the girls right now & turned on until around 8 p.m. when I head in for the night. When I have time Sunday, I'll get the outdoor timer set back up. The led are so cheap to run and more fire hazard safe. I have mine strung up around the center ceiling panel so they can't peck at them. They never have tried to peck at them, but figure no sense in tempting them either.  Anyway, they still get about 8 - 10 hours of night time even when I do turn the lights on. They need adequate hours of dark too. Oh the things we do for our feather babies hey.


 I hung up a 100 watt light with a timer that turns on 4:00am and shuts off at 7:00am. Thats 9 hours of dark...I'll let you all know if the eggs continue! Jen


----------



## redmaples (Aug 28, 2012)

right now they are getting 12 hrs dark and 12 hrs light...(fall and spring equinox. My rule of thumb that and old timer gave me, when you have to set the clocks back its time to put in a light for 12 hrs light 12 hrs dark. and turn off the light when you change the time for the spring. although we have changed the date of the timechange. I pretty much go by mid to the end of October to add in a light. I put in a light and have it set on a timer. and just leave it that way for the winter. reset the time accordingly.


----------

